# IF YOU PURCHASED YOUR VEHICLE THROUGH CARMAX PLEASE READ



## uberdude702

Hey uber folks i'm new to this site but just wanted to give anyone who has purchased a vehicle through carmax with a extended warranty a heads up, If you use your vehicle to driver uber you warranty repairs will NOT be covered,I found out the hard way when i took my car in to have the air conditioner fixed, The warranty company sent out a inspector and he noticed the tnc permit on my windshield so my repairs were not covered because they say my vehicle is considered a commercial vehicle since i use it for work (uber) I dont think it is fair to be discriminated against for using my vehicle to make extra money.I paid a couple thousand dollars for a extended warranty only to find out it won't even pay for my repairs and i don't want to see that happen to anyone else


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

This works for almost all extended warranty companies. Remove those stickers before you get anything done and keep a tight lip on what you do for work.


----------



## Working4peanuts

uberdude702 said:


> Hey uber folks i'm new to this site but just wanted to give anyone who has purchased a vehicle through carmax with a extended warranty a heads up, If you use your vehicle to driver uber you warranty repairs will NOT be covered,I found out the hard way when i took my car in to have the air conditioner fixed, The warranty company sent out a inspector and he noticed the tnc permit on my windshield so my repairs were not covered because they say my vehicle is considered a commercial vehicle since i use it for work (uber) I dont think it is fair to be discriminated against for using my vehicle to make extra money.I paid a couple thousand dollars for a extended warranty only to find out it won't even pay for my repairs and i don't want to see that happen to anyone else


Cancel the warranty. You can duo that and get most of your money back


----------



## reg barclay

I feel bad for you, but from what I can tell the carmax warranty contract says explicitly that transporting passengers for hire voids the warranty. Hopefully you can cancel and get some of the money back, like someone suggested above.


----------



## uberdude702

Thank for the responses. I plan to cancel the extended warranty i just wanted to get the word out to other drivers so the same thing doesn't happen to them. I did remove the uber stickers and didn't say anything about driving for uber to anyone at the dealership, I left the tnc sticker , one because i didn't think anyone outside of uber would know what it was for and two because it's a permanent and can't be reinstalled in hindsight i should have taken it off and just gone back to the greenlight hub and got another one


----------



## RideshareGentrification

Yeah every warranty excludes commercial use u less it's a commercial warranty. I'd reccomend taking your uber stuff off for everything. I even take it off when I get tire rotations and car washes


----------



## Grand Master B

uberdude702 said:


> Hey uber folks i'm new to this site but just wanted to give anyone who has purchased a vehicle through carmax with a extended warranty a heads up, If you use your vehicle to driver uber you warranty repairs will NOT be covered,I found out the hard way when i took my car in to have the air conditioner fixed, The warranty company sent out a inspector and he noticed the tnc permit on my windshield so my repairs were not covered because they say my vehicle is considered a commercial vehicle since i use it for work (uber) I dont think it is fair to be discriminated against for using my vehicle to make extra money.I paid a couple thousand dollars for a extended warranty only to find out it won't even pay for my repairs and i don't want to see that happen to anyone else


I'm more interested as to why you needed the extended warranty. What gave out and how much was the bill? Anyways, thanks for making the effort to spread the word. I hope your insurance company knows you're Ubering.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

uberdude702 said:


> Hey uber folks i'm new to this site but just wanted to give anyone who has purchased a vehicle through carmax with a extended warranty a heads up, If you use your vehicle to driver uber you warranty repairs will NOT be covered,I found out the hard way when i took my car in to have the air conditioner fixed, The warranty company sent out a inspector and he noticed the tnc permit on my windshield so my repairs were not covered because they say my vehicle is considered a commercial vehicle since i use it for work (uber) I dont think it is fair to be discriminated against for using my vehicle to make extra money.I paid a couple thousand dollars for a extended warranty only to find out it won't even pay for my repairs and i don't want to see that happen to anyone else


Wait till your lien holder places a commercial insurance policy on your vehicle for an extra $500/month.


----------



## whiskeyboat

try going back a week later, they probably will not recognize you and if they do deny any rideshare affiliation


----------



## Signal Twenty

whiskeyboat said:


> try going back a week later, they probably will not recognize you and if they do deny any rideshare affiliation


YOU QUIT DRIVING...(29 MINUTES AGO, BUT THEY DON'T HAVE TO KNOW THAT MUCH)...


----------



## Woohaa

That's why I take off all rideshare affiliation & take those GrubHub & Postmate delivery bags out of the trunk.


----------



## IERide

uberdude702 said:


> I dont think it is fair to be discriminated against for using my vehicle to make extra money.


It's not discrimination when it's right there in the contract/paperwork you signed.. It's not their fault if you dont understand what "commercial vehicle" means or if you disagree with the definition of the word.


----------



## Netpay

uberdude702 said:


> Hey uber folks i'm new to this site but just wanted to give anyone who has purchased a vehicle through carmax with a extended warranty a heads up, If you use your vehicle to driver uber you warranty repairs will NOT be covered,I found out the hard way when i took my car in to have the air conditioner fixed, The warranty company sent out a inspector and he noticed the tnc permit on my windshield so my repairs were not covered because they say my vehicle is considered a commercial vehicle since i use it for work (uber) I dont think it is fair to be discriminated against for using my vehicle to make extra money.I paid a couple thousand dollars for a extended warranty only to find out it won't even pay for my repairs and i don't want to see that happen to anyone else


Go get a lawyer. In your warranty does that stipulate your warranty is not covered. Second did you say yes you are using your new vehicle for work? If yes you did then they should never of taken your money. Sue them!!!


----------



## woodywho

My wife don't even know what I do..no appliques anywhere..I'm running out excuses for the blonde hairs she finds in in my vee


----------



## PHXTE

Netpay said:


> Go get a lawyer. In your warranty does that stipulate your warranty is not covered. Second did you say yes you are using your new vehicle for work? If yes you did then they should never of taken your money. Sue them!!!


Nevermind the fact that this isn't a cohesive sentence, it's just terrible advice.

That's pretty standard on *ANY* warranty, extended or otherwise. If you drive your vehicle for commercial purposes, they will not honor your warranty. Try reading the terms and conditions of the warranty you paid extra for. It's all spelled out in there.


----------



## corniilius

Remove everything that shows affiliation with Rideshare or delivery services prior to taking in your vehicle.


----------



## Netpay

PHXTE said:


> Nevermind the fact that this isn't a cohesive sentence, it's just terrible advice.
> 
> That's pretty standard on *ANY* warranty, extended or otherwise. If you drive your vehicle for commercial purposes, they will not honor your warranty. Try reading the terms and conditions of the warranty you paid extra for. It's all spelled out in there.


I wasn't giving advice I was making a suggestion. It does not hurt to seek information from a lawyer. *Note* in Canada if your insurance does not see a rideshare as commercial service neither should your warranty.


----------



## azndriver87

i purchased my car with warranty. been driving my car for uber for 3 years. they are covering everything. i had a tnc sticker on my car for 2 of the years.

they don't have a inspector area, they take acura word for everything


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

uberdude702 said:


> Hey uber folks i'm new to this site but just wanted to give anyone who has purchased a vehicle through carmax with a extended warranty a heads up, If you use your vehicle to driver uber you warranty repairs will NOT be covered,I found out the hard way when i took my car in to have the air conditioner fixed, The warranty company sent out a inspector and he noticed the tnc permit on my windshield so my repairs were not covered because they say my vehicle is considered a commercial vehicle since i use it for work (uber) I dont think it is fair to be discriminated against for using my vehicle to make extra money.I paid a couple thousand dollars for a extended warranty only to find out it won't even pay for my repairs and i don't want to see that happen to anyone else


It took me less than 5 minutes to find both the contract for the warranty and the exclusion they used to deny you coverage, It wasn't small print and they weren't trying to hide it.

In most uber markets, uber fails out on in multiple ways.

Explicitly, you are being denied coverage because you do a pickup/delivery service AND you are carrying passengers for hire. Additionally it specifically excludes taxis taxi services, so they are specifically listing things you can't do and be covered and you failed both in the specific technicalities and the intent of the contract you signed.

These services are excluded from warranties for the exact reason that doing them is hell on the vehicle.

3. Commercial use including, but not limited to use as: _*taxi*_, police car or other emergency vehicle, hauling, construction (other than driving to and from work), _*pick-up and delivery service*_, daily rentals, _*carrying passengers for hire*_, snowplowing and company pool use or business travel when the Vehicle is used by more than one driver

I recommend you always read contracts before you sign them, many technicalities are blatantly apparent.


----------



## islanddriver

Those warranty's aren't worth buying in the first place .if you read them they exclude almost everything .that can break on a car. Thank that moner and put it in the bank.


----------



## MoreTips

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It took me less than 5 minutes to find both the contract for the warranty and the exclusion they used to deny you coverage, It wasn't small print and they weren't trying to hide it.
> 
> In most uber markets, uber fails out on in multiple ways.
> 
> Explicitly, you are being denied coverage because you do a pickup/delivery service AND you are carrying passengers for hire. Additionally it specifically excludes taxis taxi services, so they are specifically listing things you can't do and be covered and you failed both in the specific technicalities and the intent of the contract you signed.
> 
> These services are excluded from warranties for the exact reason that doing them is hell on the vehicle.
> 
> 3. Commercial use including, but not limited to use as: _*taxi*_, police car or other emergency vehicle, hauling, construction (other than driving to and from work), _*pick-up and delivery service*_, daily rentals, _*carrying passengers for hire*_, snowplowing and company pool use or business travel when the Vehicle is used by more than one driver
> 
> I recommend you always read contracts before you sign them, many technicalities are blatantly apparent.


Taxi service? What, Uber says I'm a partner in a technology company!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

MoreTips said:


> Taxi service? What, Uber says I'm a partner in a technology company!


Then "driving passengers for hire", or 
"Pick up and delivery service"

take your pick.


----------



## DentonLyfter

whiskeyboat said:


> try going back a week later, they probably will not recognize you and if they do deny any rideshare affiliation


 EVERY visit that you make to almost any garage now, and definitely a dealership or Carmax, has more documentation than your doctor provides. And his extended warranty company has already flagged the vehicle, especially if an inspector was sent out. We had customers all of the time take their car to another dealer after a repair was declined to find this out.


----------

